# Jet bandsaw tensioning



## Fsyxxx (May 6, 2015)

heya folks! My tension crank is buggered up on my bandsaw is there a replacement that's easier to use and more heavy duty? I can order the jet replacement but it doesn't make sense for me to replace something that broke under normal use with the same thing... Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2015)

Which model saw do you have? Is it the delta clone 14", or another model?


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Which model saw do you have? Is it the delta clone 14", or another model?


It's the jet 14" model...about 12 years old.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2015)

Assuming you broke the plastic knob, I have seen a double nut set up and they used a ratchet to adjust. I have considered this for my old delta- hard to tighten.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2015)

Maybe this will help. Or maybe not. But at least I tried if it doesn't. Should be very similar across all brands of this saw


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2015)

Here's an option, it puts the crank up a ways but probably easier for fast tensioning.... Or you could build the same thing out some threaded rod.....

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/quik-crank-bandsaw-tensioner.aspx


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Here's an option, it puts the crank up a ways but probably easier for fast tensioning.... Or you could build the same thing out some threaded rod.....
> 
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/quik-crank-bandsaw-tensioner.aspx



That would be a lot easier then the knob.


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> That would be a lot easier then the knob.



Yeah, I'm thinking about doing that to my saw because on mine the knob is way down and you bark your knuckles quite a bit. I've also considered the Carter lever system for quick tensioning and release but its over 100.00 and I don't want to sink that much into my saw right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about doing that to my saw because on mine the knob is way down and you bark your knuckles quite a bit. I've also considered the Carter lever system for quick tensioning and release but its over 100.00 and I don't want to sink that much into my saw right now.



My Rockwell has a knob and my old hands do not like gripping that hard anymore. I now have and older 18" jet -has a knob but turns much easier.


----------



## Sprung (May 6, 2015)

I did what Colin suggested, but made my own since I had most of what I needed on hand already. I had gotten a 6" chrome handwheel and drilled out the center hole larger to 3/8". Since the nut in the tensioner would go onto a standard 3/8" bolt, I used some 3/8" all thread. With a couple nuts tightened together under the handwheel and a lock nut on top of the handwheel to hold the wheel in place. I ground the end of the all-thread to match the grind on the end of the original knob/thread. It works well and is much easier to adjust. With a riser block on my saw, it might be a pretty tall wheel to reach to adjust for some, but I'm 6' 4", so it hasn't been a problem for me.

Here's a pic of what I've done. I can get better pics later, if anyone wants. The wheel is circled in red.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I did what Colin suggested, but made my own since I had most of what I needed on hand already. I had gotten a 6" chrome handwheel and drilled out the center hole larger to 3/8". Since the nut in the tensioner would go onto a standard 3/8" bolt, I used some 3/8" all thread. With a couple nuts tightened together under the handwheel and a lock nut on top of the handwheel to hold the wheel in place. I ground the end of the all-thread to match the grind on the end of the original knob/thread. It works well and is much easier to adjust. With a riser block on my saw, it might be a pretty tall wheel to reach to adjust for some, but I'm 6' 4", so it hasn't been a problem for me.
> 
> Here's a pic of what I've done. I can get better pics later, if anyone wants. The wheel is circled in red.
> View attachment 77849



If you can do some more pics I would appreciate it Matt. I've got an old Rockwell that is a PITA to adjust. Tony


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 6, 2015)

Mike, I like that one but it's a bummer they don't tell you what saws it fits. Might just make my own, where can you get the hand wheel that's not big $. Anyone know?


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Mike, I like that one but it's a bummer they don't tell you what saws it fits. Might just make my own, where can you get the hand wheel that's not big $. Anyone know?



I think you were asking about the one I posted not knowing what saws it fit? Easy way to see if it will your saw is to unscrew the existing rod and check the threads with a nut the same size as the replacement shaft, they also do include a replacement square nut that will fit The rockwell and the rockwell clones. I did look at a Jet parts diagram and would need your model number to be absolutely sure but that retrofit kit should fit yours. 

Also- even though it won't say what saws it fits on the website, I'd give them a call to the customer service line and ask them. some places the reps will have more knowledge than they post online.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> If you can do some more pics I would appreciate it Matt. I've got an old Rockwell that is a PITA to adjust. Tony



I'll try to remember to get some in the next couple days. Yeah, mine was a pain to adjust too - I did this modification very shortly after I bought it and put it to work in my shop.


----------



## TimR (May 8, 2015)

I thought I had posted this but this is something that happened to me earlier this year and I replaced it with this crank from Amazon and it works great and the price is right. I have the Jet 14" also
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001C4UOVS#


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2015)

@Tony 

I took these pics, as I said I would, then totally spaced on posting them!  Sorry about that!

Here's pics of what I did. As I think I mentioned above, I ground the end of the allthread to match the grind on the end of the original tensioner as best I could. This has worked well for me so far.


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Matt! Where did you get the wheel? Tony


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2015)

Tony said:


> Thanks Matt! Where did you get the wheel? Tony



It's a 6" wheel that I ordered from Grizzly some time ago. The hole in the center of it was smaller than what I needed it to be, and since it's cast iron (that has been chrome plated), it drilled out very easy to the size of the all-thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

